# Bessacarr E560 central locking



## ninky (May 28, 2006)

Can anyone confirm or otherwise if the habitation door should lock with the cab central locking, or do you have to lock the habitation door separately with the key!!!!


----------



## 99607 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi

We have a 560, the habitation door should lock, ours does.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi!

Our Adria is on the Fiat X2/50 chassis.

The remote key will lock/unlock ALL three doors.

The buttons on the dash panel will lock/unlock ALL three doors.

But the habitation door DOES need to be fully closed, like after a gentle SLAM!

I also think things might be different if the NON-remote key has been used to lock/unlock the habitation door. :?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

The central locking will only work if the fiat key you have has three key fobs (on the fiat key you should have three buttons the middle button locks all doors the bottom unlocks the habitation door and the top one unlocks the cab doors). If you do not have three buttons on your key then this will not lock all three doors.
thanks padge


----------

